# Bestelländerung: Radon QLT besser als Canyon XC 5?



## william.80 (12. April 2007)

Ich hab mir ja letzte Woche das Canyon XC-5 bestellt. Heute früh als ich ein bischen durchs Internet gestöbert habe habe ich folgendes Bike gefunden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1798757757







Es kostet nur ca 200 mehr als das Canyon XC-5 und hätte aber schon eine komplette XT - XTR Ausstattung drauf??

Sollte ich meine Bestellung noch überdenken?  ?( ?(

Ich bin eher der Tourenfahrer der ab und zu einmal einen Berg erklimmen möchte, aber sicher nichts extremes und auch kein Downhill.

Von der Optik, die ja nicht so wichtig sein sollte beim Bike-Kauf, gefällt mir das Canyon noch immer besser aber ist die Ausstattung des Radon QLT Race XT so viel besser dass die 200 gut investiert wären?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Ja mal eine Frage, wenn doch doch eh eher der Tourenfahrer bist, wieso kaufst du dir dann überhaupt ein vollgefedertes Rad? Verzichte doch auf die Rahmenfederung und kauf dir ein Hardtail, dann kriegste eins mit bessere Ausstattung schon günstiger...Und ein Hardtail verzeiht schon ab und zu auch mal nen Berg ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## william.80 (12. April 2007)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch immer ein Fully und war damit sehr zufrieden, bis jetzt hatte ich nur die Gelegenheit das KTM LC Elite  und das war mir viel zu steif.

Ich bin aus Kärnten in Österreich und da gibt es halt sehr viele Schotterwege die man für eine Tour wählen kann und auch die Berge sind hier sehr nahe, daher finde ich das XC mit sperrbaren Dämpfer als guten Kompromiss da es ja auch nur ca 12,50 kg wiegt.


----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Hmkay...Ich glaub cih wÃ¼rd keins der beiden nehmen, ganz ehrlich, wieso muss man auch bei nem 1600â¬ und einem 1800â¬-Rad an der Kassette und der Kette sparen? Wieso die nicht einfach auch nocht LX oder XT??

-> geh mal hier

schau doch da mal, da kostet ein komplett gefedertes rad mit komplett lx "nur" 1050â¬...und wenn du willst, kannste denen auch sagen, dass sie eine xt oder xtr gruppe verbauen sollen  und ne bessere gabel...


----------



## Captain S (12. April 2007)

@cpace
Das NoSaint ist zwar billiger, lässt sich aber auch nicht mit dem Radon vergleichen da durch die Bank weg billigere Komponenten (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremse etc. ) verbaut sind. Und was macht schon eine Kassette + Kette aus, die nach ein paar tausend km eh verschlissen ist.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2007)

Eben, das No Saint ist auch "nur" ein Standard-Kinesis Viergelenker, und den kauft man dann besser hier: www.transalp24.de

Das Radon ist schon ein guter Deal, besser als das Canyon. Mit deinem Budget kannst Du aber auch beim Händler kaufen z.B. dieses hier http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=155&lang=de_DE (Testsieger im Einsteiger-Fully Test der BIKE). Besonders beim Fully ist eine Probefahrt unerlässlich!


----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Ãhm ich hab n kumpl, der fÃ¤hrt nen 200â¬ rahmen, das rad gesamt kstet aber weit mehr als 2000â¬  und da rad ist geil


----------



## william.80 (13. April 2007)

Das Canyon XC hat ja auch schon ein paar Testsiege hinter sich. Ich kenn nur das 2005 Model davon und das gefiel mir sehr gut.

Ausserdem hat das Canyon XC 5 die weitaus besser Ausstattung als das Stevens
da es neben LX und XT Komponenten auch Scram 9,0 Teile verbaut hat die mit der XT Ausstattung vergleichbar sind. Ausserdem solln am Canyon die neuesten Dämpfer verbaut sein die laut Testberichte sehr gut bzw. überragend abschnitten.

Die Kassette zu tauschen wäre ja kein Problem und ist wie gesagt nach den ersten 1000 km ist die meist eh schon fällig. Mir geht es hier nicht um Schaltzeiten in Nano-Sekundenbereich  (wenns das gibt), sonderen um ein halbwegs leichtes, gipfelstürmerisches und komfortables Bike, dass mir nicht gleich beim ersten Ausritt meine Bandscheiben malträtiert -   daher Fully


----------



## Captain S (13. April 2007)

Du wirst mit dem Radon sowie dem Canyon keinen schlechten Kauf machen. Bleibt nur die Frage der Lieferzeit!  
Auf jedenfall viel Spass mit dem Flitzer!


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage der Lieferzeit!



 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3606862#post3606862


----------



## Bierfahrer (13. April 2007)

Ganz klar Radon - weltebeste Bikeshop mit den weltbesten Preisen!
Hatte das Qlt mal bei mir zu Hause -echt Top - ging leider zurück -falsche Größe bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. April 2007)

die optik von den radon ist einfach nur schei$$e, da kann die ausstattung auch nichtsmehr dran rutteln


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. April 2007)

william.80 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja letzte Woche das Canyon XC-5 bestellt. Heute frÃ¼h als ich ein bischen durchs Internet gestÃ¶bert habe habe ich folgendes Bike gefunden:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1798757757
> 
> ...



Hi William,
ich stand fast vor derselben Entscheidung. Radon QLT Team only oder Canyon XC4. Ich hab mir also MÃ¼he gemacht erst bei bikediscount anzurufen. Nach unzÃ¤hligen Versuchen bin ich durchgekommen und wurde weniger freundlich bedient. Lieferzeit fÃ¼r 20" ist Ende Mai. Beratung Fehlanzeige eher pampig ungeduldig-genervter Umgangston. Eigentlich hab ich ja das bike bevorzugt, weil ein Kollege das bike fÃ¤hrt und es einen guten Eindruck macht, bis auf ein paar zu lange BremszÃ¼ge fÃ¼r die Hayes und andere kleinere Montageschlampereien. FÃ¼r mich aber kein Problem. Trotz alledem wollte ich nach diesem unschÃ¶nen TelefongesprÃ¤ch meine 1300â¬ dort nicht loswerden und rief bei Canyon an.

Hier nun das absolute Gegenteil. Eine wirklich nette und treffende GrÃ¶Ãenberatung und Infos Ã¼ber die verbauten Teile. Ein relaxter Canyonmitarbeiter nahm sich genÃ¼gend Zeit und ich hatte sogar noch etwas SpaÃ am Telefon. Kurzerhand habe ich das XC 4.0 am GrÃ¼ndonnerstag bestellt. Am Mittwoch war es dann bei mir...trotz Ostern...wie die Feuerwehr. Es war ja auch ein EXPRESSBIKE. Darauf muss man aber achten, sonst kann es ewig dauern.

Nun bin ich gestern das erste Mal ausgiebiger mit ein paar Kumpels gefahren. Der eine wie gesagt mit seinem Radon QLT und ich mit dem XC4. Aus meiner Sicht ist die optische Anmutung kein Vergleich. Das Canyon wirkt viel hochwertiger und besticht durch nette Details wie BremszugschutzhÃ¼llen und stimmigere Anbauteile.
Es gab auch ein paar kleine MÃ¤ngel wie DÃ¤mpferventil "schlecht-erreichbar" und "kaputtes Vorbau-Gewinde" aber das wurde sofort telef. eingerÃ¤umt, daÃ es ersetzt wird : "fahren sie damit nicht, das ist gefÃ¤hrlich"....sehr umsichtig und verantwortungsvoll.

Ich bin dann gestern mal beide bikes im Vergleich gefahren und fÃ¼hl mich bestÃ¤tigt. WÃ¼rde trotz 100â¬ mehr immer wieder das XC4 bevorzugen...liegt vielleicht daran, daÃ ich eher auf SRAM/Oro stehe als auf Shimano/Hayes und auf eigenstÃ¤ndige Rahmenkonzepte/Servicefreundlichkeit.

Viel SpaÃ bei der Entscheidungsfindung, Sven 

p.s.: ich hatte Ã¼brigens schon mal ein Radon ZR LTD...ein super hardtail!


----------



## william.80 (14. April 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, ich bin auch begeistert von den Freundlichen Canyon Mitarbeiter und als zusätzliche Bestätigung hat das XC 5 in der neuen Mountainbike noch als in den für mich wichtigen Kategorien(Touren und Bergauf) trotz günstigsten Preis am besten abgeschnitten .

Ich hätte das Bike auch per Kreditkarte und nicht Überweisung zahlen solln da ich jetzt schon seid fünf Tagen darauf warte bis das Geld bei Canyon ankommt


----------



## Dirkinho (24. April 2007)

Moin,

ich kann die Erfahrungen mit bike-discount nicht teilen. Ich wurde super beraten in einem 20 Minütigen Gespräch und habe den Kauf des QLT Team Only "Pressure" nicht bereut. Morgen gehts zum Hardcoretest nach Torbole. Bisher gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen. Fein ansprechender Hinterbau, dennoch neutral im Antrieb!

Top zu empfehlen! Pampig war bei mir nur der Typ im Laden (falsche Telefonnummer gewählt). Der war echt genervt. Herr Drews war top. Letzte Woche haben die mir sogar noch Shimano Werkzeug (Tretlager) geschickt. Umsonst!

C ya,

Dirkinho


----------



## william.80 (24. April 2007)

Habe am Fr mein XC5 bekommen und bin damit gleich eine 70 km Tour gefahren!

Ich kann nur sagen echt   das Radl und vom Design her finde ich es auch echt sehr gelungen. War glaub ich für meine Bedürfnisse die richtige Entscheidung!


----------

